# Garlic Mayo Canapes



## kadesma (Sep 23, 2013)

Peel 6 cloves of garlic and then crush it in a press or mortar and pestle. Transfer to fairly large bowl. Add  enough mayo to make 1 cup, add the garlic to the lemon juice and garlic. Add 2 Tab lemon juice you will need 1/2 baguette or more 8-10 thin slices of cucumber,4 cherry tomatoes halved .preheat broiler  cut your baguette and toast lightly then spread each slice with the garlic mayo now top with a slice of cucumber and tomato. any left over garlic mayo can be used as a veggie dip. 
kades


----------

